# Products that can make your hair look piecy?



## iio (Feb 9, 2009)

I just got layers on my hair but no one can really tell that I have layers because my hair is a lil thin and slick straight...so my layered hair kind of blends in with the rest of my hair hehe.   I want it to look more piecy.  Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## xkatietron (Feb 9, 2009)

DEFINITELY Bed Head Manipulator, I love it!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 9, 2009)

I tease the hair around the crown of my head, especially in the back. This helps to really show off the layers. I also use So Pumped Volumizing Mist from Big Sexy Hair which gives it a sexy "second day" look. 

Since my hair is so long and straight, I try to stay away from creams, gels or pomades as they tend to give a greasy, unnatural look.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

I love Magic Move pomade in Light.


----------



## Penn (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkatietron* 

 
_DEFINITELY Bed Head Manipulator, I love it!_

 
I second that, or any type of wax or pomade. With the Bedhead Manipulator I find that a little goes a long way. Too much may weigh the hair down, just put some on the ends of your layers.


----------



## iio (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks so much girls...I've been using my serum and creams and was wondering what the hell Im doing wrong.  hehe.  I will definitely check these products out.


----------



## user79 (Feb 11, 2009)

Blowdry it every which way instead of flat ironing it to get body and volume, then use Sebastian Molding Mud or Sebastian Crude Clay!!


----------

